# Bridal Portraits. Let me know what you think..



## pashabelman




----------



## Rephargotohp

They're nice
But don't make Backlighting your one trick pony


----------



## Bossy

I agree they are nice.  Theres a sliding horizon in 4 (or was it 5) and IMO the eyes are overdone in a few of them. What a gorgeous bride


----------



## Robin Usagani

Dude... nice!  I like your style man.  I love this.  I love pretty brides, I love horses, I love black and white, I love grain, I love back lighting, I love shallow DOF, and you put them all together!


----------



## cgipson1

Very nice, Pasha.... my one nit is "Where is the beautiful blue sky?"


----------



## bell

I know this washed out color style is in now. Almost everyone is selling actions to create such style of wedding and portrait images. I would be very careful which one you use, or if you have created your own be careful not to blow out too much the skin tones. Just a tiny suggestion. Your compositions and ideas are bang on. Image treatment I would worrk on a bit more. Kudos. Keep on clicking.


----------



## paigew

I love them all but #1. While I think it is a beautiful photo, the bride is sooooo tiny. And leaves me wondering why she is just standing alone in her wedding dress in a feild.


----------



## jowensphoto

What Schwetty said! I think it would help a lot of people on the beginner board to take a look at this... grain is not your enemy!!!


----------



## jah1984

I'm new here and here is my first comment/post ever on thephotofurm.com  These are beautiful.. Like I said.. I'm new and not getting too technical about it.. I'm sure the bride adores these pictures..I wish I get to shoot something like this.. Beautiful bride, beautiful horse, beautiful time of day   Love them


----------



## GreatPhotoRace

Very nice! My ONLY complaint is that in the first few, the dress is really over exposed. I've noticed that a lot in bridal shots recently actually.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

That first one is a one of a kind you are really lucky to get once in a while and I would have put it last because after seeing that everything else is extremely boring.


----------



## jwbryson1

I like these images.  My nits are on the first one the bride is so small I don't really consider it a bridal portrait.  Great tree photo.  The shots with the horses are okay--I feel like the horse is the subject in some of them, not the bride, so I'm not fond of that.

They are also awfully washed out on occasion, which seems to be popular at this point, but I'm not thrilled with it.


----------



## willis_927

c.cloudwalker said:


> That first one is a one of a kind you are really lucky to get once in a while and I would have put it last because after seeing that everything else is extremely boring.


Disagree that the first makes the rest boring, they are still all very nice. But the first one is gorgeous! That one will be blown up and hung forsure!


----------



## MLeeK

The shots are gorgeous.
Is her face a peeling sunburn? Might want to smooth that a little bit.


----------



## pashabelman

What do you suggest Reph? What would you like to see?


----------



## Robin Usagani

#1 is more like an art.  Who cares if you cant see the face.  It is like a landscape photo with a little personal touch.  Just like a silhouette shot where you cant identify the person.


----------



## pashabelman

Rephargotohp said:


> They're nice
> But don't make Backlighting your one trick pony


 what else would you like to see me add to my tricks?


----------



## Robin Usagani

pashabelman said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nice
> But don't make Backlighting your one trick pony
> 
> 
> 
> what else would you like to see me add to my tricks?
Click to expand...


Probably he meant more strobe work with blue sky.

Pasha, you are good man.  Keep doing your thing.  Your work is excellente!


----------



## pashabelman

c.cloudwalker said:


> That first one is a one of a kind you are really lucky to get once in a while and I would have put it last because after seeing that everything else is extremely boring.


 There was no luck involved in taking this image under the tree. I think it's the bigger picture that you have to see. Imagine this photo as a canvas 20x30 or even larger... not your standard all transitional Bridal Canvas with your face.


----------



## pashabelman

Schwettylens said:


> pashabelman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nice
> But don't make Backlighting your one trick pony
> 
> 
> 
> what else would you like to see me add to my tricks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably he meant more strobe work with blue sky.
> 
> Pasha, you are good man.  Keep doing your thing.  Your work is excellente!
Click to expand...


Thank you. I have no Strobes in my arsenal of equipment. I try to use my flashes only at the wedding reception... (if I needed) usually later at night. Most of my photography is based on natural lights..  I thank you Schwettylens


----------



## willis_927

I have no problem with #1 being centered.. however I do wonder how it would look with the tree more to the left?


----------



## pashabelman

willis_927 said:


> I have no problem with #1 being centered.. however I do wonder how it would look with the tree more to the left?


 I will be more than happy to provide you with the location where I took this photo.. you can always try and let us all know how it worked out for you. WIllis 927


----------



## jwbryson1

Schwettylens said:


> #1 is more like an art.  Who cares if you cant see the face.  It is like a landscape photo with a little personal touch.  Just like a silhouette shot where you cant identify the person.



Schwetty, if you are responding to my comment on photo #1, I'm not making the point that her face can't been seen. What I mean is that she is so small in comparison to the tree that I didn't even see her at first, which makes it hard for me to consider the shot a true "bridal portrait".  That doesn't take anything away from the image.


----------



## pashabelman

I know someone asked about my blue skies.. here are some photos for you blue sky lovers.







.


----------



## pashabelman

bell said:


> I know this washed out color style is in now. Almost everyone is selling actions to create such style of wedding and portrait images. I would be very careful which one you use, or if you have created your own be careful not to blow out too much the skin tones. Just a tiny suggestion. Your compositions and ideas are bang on. Image treatment I would worrk on a bit more. Kudos. Keep on clicking.



Thank you so much for your input. Just visited your website.. WOW.. Next time you are running a workshop on editing, please let me know, I would love to attend.


----------



## pashabelman

GreatPhotoRace said:


> Very nice! My ONLY complaint is that in the first few, the dress is really over exposed. I've noticed that a lot in bridal shots recently actually.



Sometimes when the screen is not professionally collaborated you might see more whites than anything. On my screen as well as on prints that we printed they all look properly exposed.


----------



## Trever1t

Me=jealous.

As for the 1st shot, not until I read the bride was in the image did I go back and find her...and then really appreciated the scene that much more. A couple of the crops rub me wrong but overall I really enjoyed them, I know she will  forever.


----------



## jaicatalano

Pretty. A bit overexposed but very nice. My screen is calibrated too.


----------



## briarder

pashabelman said:


> willis_927 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with #1 being centered.. however I do wonder how it would look with the tree more to the left?
> 
> 
> 
> I will be more than happy to provide you with the location where I took this photo.. you can always try and let us all know how it worked out for you. WIllis 927
Click to expand...


Instead of giving a sarcastic answer, you could just say that the location determined that the tree be centered, because of distractions on the left, or whatever the reason was. Your photos are really great, but why do so many post photos for C&C, then get defensive when given C&C ?


----------



## lanetteee

absolutely stunning... 
Such a romantic feel to them. What a beautiful bride too!


----------



## tirediron

Outstanding.  #1 is amazing.


----------



## Cpi2011

I am only say that it is one of the most wonderful and gorgeous photographs set. I love your all collection very much. Very attarctive shot.


----------



## mommy-medic

My peon opinion is that I love the series of the horse eating her bouquet. It captured an unusual moment and isn't the every day wedding shot. 

I love the lighting! You say you don't use strobes- do you use reflectors? How are you lighting her front? Whatever it is it looks gorgeous (her face- whites do look overexposed) on my screen (calibrated 3 weeks ago, probably should run again, but looks great).


----------



## DiskoJoe

Her face looks good in these shots but the dress detail gets lost with the over exposure. I dont know how much she paid for that dress but it doesnt look cheap. Did she have any problems with that? Definitely seems like it would be more of a personal preference.


----------



## MReid

Some of these look really nice beautiful bride in really nice settings.
The blown out areas in most of them ruin the shots however.
If you like the light from behind flare shots, that is fine, but you can do them without all the blown out areas.....finesse is the key....and don't do so many.
At some point somebody is going to want to see a photo where they can tell what she really looks like and they probably spend a lot of money on that dress, they are going to want to see some of the dress detail in the pictures.


----------

